# GTX 690 Logo Color



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

I have a question. I am going with a red and black look for my case. The green side GTX 690 logo is clashing with my colors. How would you change the color. This is a 1,000 USD card so I want to not take chances with messing it up.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 2, 2013)

Wasn't there a program that allowed users to change the brightness and color of the logo?

I suppose if all else fails, you could commission somebody to solder in red LEDs for you.


----------



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Wasn't there a program that allowed users to change the brightness and color of the logo?
> 
> I suppose if all else fails, you could commission somebody to solder in red LEDs for you.



I found a app but it is ONLY for EVGA GTX 690 cards. They say it will not work on other GTX 690 cards....

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1590564&mpage=1


----------



## Random Murderer (May 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I found a app but it is ONLY for EVGA GTX 690 cards. They say it will not work on other GTX 690 cards....
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1590564&mpage=1



That's the one I was thinking of, and it doesn't look like it controls color anyway.
So your options now are live with it that way, turn the light of completely, replace the green LEDs with red, or go AMD.


----------



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> That's the one I was thinking of, and it doesn't look like it controls color anyway.
> So your options now are live with it that way, turn the light of completely, replace the green LEDs with red, or go AMD.



Ya it does not control color I see. Ya I may have to change the color on my own..... ya will look more into how to do this.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Ya it does not control color I see. Ya I may have to change the color on my own..... ya will look more into how to do this.



Personally, I'd just leave it alone. The green glow provides a nice contrast and really shows off that 690.


----------



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

I know I am getting a black plate for the card to help with heat and will paint that red as well. I have a lot painting to do really. Red led will be here this week or next as well as all the pro red wires.



Random Murderer said:


> Personally, I'd just leave it alone. The green glow provides a nice contrast and really shows off that 690.




I am going to be getting a 2nd GTX 690 down the road. Have to save up first.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2013)

If it is due to a green LED in the card then you could just swap the LED to a red one.


----------



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> If it is due to a green LED in the card then you could just swap the LED to a red one.




I think it's a green logo with a white led behind it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2013)

Then unless you change colour of the logo you wont get that far. You could try a really heavy red marker and try to colour it red but I doubt that will do much and just make it worse.


----------



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Then unless you change colour of the logo you wont get that far. You could try a really heavy red marker and try to colour it red but I doubt that will do much and just make it worse.




Ya was thinking the same thing. I also think paint will ether be to thin or to think.


----------



## kenkickr (May 2, 2013)

You could throw some black electrical tape over it to cover it up or try and find red tinted plastic and see if you can get it there in the heatsink cover.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2013)

The cooler should be taken apart so you have just the shroud with the green piece of plexi on it. Carefully get it off and replace it with a piece of red plexi.


----------



## drdeathx (May 2, 2013)

Green and red go well together (stop/go)


----------



## radrok (May 2, 2013)

I'd say watercool it, no more logo issues


----------



## SaiZo (May 2, 2013)

After some research, I found out that the (EVGA) GTX 690 has some sort of "header" on it.
Perhaps if your card (not sure what brand you have), has one as well, perhaps it can be replaced.

However, _if_ they are surface mounted diodes so they light up a piece of transparent plastic from different angles/positions it might be difficult.

Perhaps like some of the other forum members suggested: change it to a red plexi.
Risky business anyway, for a 1000USD card.

But if you ask me, I still think that small green part of the system looks cool.


----------



## Knight091 (May 3, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> After some research, I found out that the (EVGA) GTX 690 has some sort of "header" on it.
> Perhaps if your card (not sure what brand you have), has one as well, perhaps it can be replaced.
> 
> However, _if_ they are surface mounted diodes so they light up a piece of transparent plastic from different angles/positions it might be difficult.
> ...



I have the ASUS GTX 690. At the time the EVGA one was 100 more.


----------

